# Seeking help- therapist or psychiatrist?



## SAguy1977 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have decided to seek help for depression and SA. Do you guys prefer a psych or a therapist? and why?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

psych, because he can give you meds if needed, a therapist can't.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I think the major difference is that a psychiatrist can prescribe meds. So you need to decide whether you want meds or not. Although, if you see a therapist they might refer you to a psych so you can get a prescription, but continue the therapy with them.

Oops, thunder replied at the same time.


----------



## SAguy1977 (Jul 29, 2006)

At this point, I do want both medication and therapy. I was under the impression that psychiatrists do not do therapy. And I knew that therapists cannot give medications. Money is an issue here so I cannot afford see both.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I saw a new psychiatrist Tuesday, I learned more from him, then I did a therapist I had been seeing for almost a year. As others have stated, a psyc and prescribe meds a therapist can't. 

If my insurance paid for me to see him on a regular basis, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

SAguy1977 said:


> At this point, I do want both medication and therapy. I was under the impression that psychiatrists do not do therapy. And I knew that therapists cannot give medications. Money is an issue here so I cannot afford see both.


yeah, psychiatrists mainly use drugs, so if you want therapy you should see the therapist...but if you needed meds too you could also just get them from a normal doctor.


----------



## MsFretsalot (Oct 18, 2006)

I go to a pshychologist for therapy and my family doctor for the meds. I've been to a pshychiatrist before and I felt like I was being scrutinized. That's just my experience, it might be better for someone else the other way around. You might have to shop around a little bit before you find someone you're comfortable with, no matter what their title is.


----------

